# Watch out for this CL troller



## Deer Ridge Construction (Dec 14, 2012)

Got on to CL this morning and saw an ad for property preservation. Now I know better but I emailed them anyhow(Works real slow here in CT). They called me up and gave the good old "were one of the leaders in the industry" lines and sent me over a new vendor pack.figured i post the numbers so we could all get a good laugh. For the New guys out there, BE SURE to read the contracts from these CL trollers, this company had hidden fees ($25 program fee, WC fees ECT) in their contractor agreement wich sounded more like a employee agreement


CONTRACT SERVICES PRICE Appliance Removal - (Needs Authorization) 
Bid Approval Debris Removal - (All debris including hazards) $20.00 per CYD 
Trip Charges - Are applied when you go to the property and there is no work to perform (note: do not charge for a trip when work is complete) $15.00 
Locks - $20.00 Locks - Padlock $7.00 Locks- Hasp $7.00 
Grass Cuts - (Up to 2,000sqft) $20.00 Grass Cuts - (2001sqft to 15,000sqft) $30.00 Grass Cuts - (Over 15,000sqft or Over 1' Tall entire grass - require a Bid Approval) 
Bid Approval Janitorial (Initial and Monthly) $38.00 
Pressure Test (as separate client order) $20.00 
Thaw Property - (Bid to replace water heater or boiler damaged from freeze) Call for approval 
Winterization - Dry $40.00 Winterization - Wet/Radiant Heat $80.00 
Install Dehumidifier $200.00 
Install Sump Pump $120.00 
Outlet Covers ea $2.50 
Switch Plates ea $2.50 
Repair Pipe Separation $15.00 Cap Pipe $15.00 Cap Wire $4.00 Cap Toilet Bid Approval
Tarping - (Roof or Pool) Call For Pricing Install - Hand Rail Bid Approval Install - 
Security Door $75.00
Pump Basement - (Must provide pictures of yard stick/tape measure to show depth) $65 per ft 
Boarding Windows ea - (Small 2'x2') $35.00 Boarding Windows ea - (Medium 3'x3') $50.00 Boarding Windows ea - (Large 4'x4') $70.00 Allow Access - 1st Hour $15.00 Allow Access - Additional Hours (Up to 3 Additional Hrs total) -According to work order $10.00 **Work Order Instructions supersede all other instructions **Call Office for Approval to Proceed on Unsecure Properties/Active Leaks/Basement Flooding **Bid Approvals - Anything not on this List requires a Bid Approval **Your Bid Approval Price - Get in Writing/Email **Trip Charges - Only paid when work cannot be completed and billed for at a property


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Did I miss something???
What is the name of the company offering such fantastic opportunities for us to go broke?????


----------



## Deer Ridge Construction (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry forgot to post the name-_*Alliance Property Services
*_


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I was just contacted by them as well. Told them basically to go to hell.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

those prices you gave from the great company are actually the normal im seeing now in this business,some lower then that too


----------



## FearlessTeapot (Oct 12, 2012)

Pretty standard Regional pricing from what I've seen. Margins are pretty narrow all around. Take grasscuts, for example:

MCS recuts pay $60. Minus 25% discount is $45 to the Regional. $30 to the contractor leaves $15 to the Regional, who needs to take out his other costs. 

The golden days are over, unfortunately. For everyone in this industry.


----------



## Buster9121 (Aug 10, 2012)

Alliance. Butzeck whatever there name is and Midohio are jokessssss


----------



## cvalley (Feb 4, 2013)

Just contacted by them today. They're line is "you make your money on bids after you do the initials..." Yup, I was born at night lady, but not last night.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

lol $120 for a sump, last one I did I think I spent about $85 for the pump and fittings. 

Only thing not terrible on that list is dehumidifiers, $200 is reasonable


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

I can do one better.. Well, worse actually.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

cvalley said:


> Just contacted by them today. They're line is "you make your money on bids after you do the initials..."


 
And when do they make their money?


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

While all of these prices are a joke and I will not do any work for those prices, apparently there are morons, yes I said morons who are doing the work.
Go ahead and do the work and wait till you figure out that you worked all week and didn't even break even.
I don't care how anybody claims they make money off regional prices sorry but it can't be done.


----------



## cvalley (Feb 4, 2013)

LOL...They make their money on day 1, 2, 3, 4.....


GAREO...what company is that?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

FearlessTeapot said:


> Pretty standard Regional pricing from what I've seen. Margins are pretty narrow all around. Take grasscuts, for example:
> 
> MCS recuts pay $60. Minus 25% discount is $45 to the Regional. $30 to the contractor leaves $15 to the Regional, who needs to take out his other costs.
> 
> The golden days are over, unfortunately. For everyone in this industry.



This is exactly right and more and more nationals will not do business if you don't cover an entire state. We just had a visit from a national and our "FOOTPRINT" was a big issue. You cannot get the business without the coverage and you can't cover without subs. You have to make some money for processing the work so what is the answer?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> And when do they make their money?






When they add at least 60% to your bid before submitting it.


Then cut you 40% upon approval............... They just made 100 times what you did on the job.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

cvalley said:


> LOL...They make their money on day 1, 2, 3, 4.....
> 
> 
> GAREO...what company is that?


Coast 2 Coast Lawncare http://c2clawncare.com/ 

they contacted me a year or so ago. I had to keep the price sheet for when i needed a great laugh..


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

They are out of touch with reality offering a 24 hr turn around.


They are also way out of touch with reality on the pics they show of their lawn care and their main page pics. 

The main page pics look like they are trying to advertise for a resort. Not the turd hole properties that most bank owneds are.


----------



## cvalley (Feb 4, 2013)

It makes me wonder what national and regional companies will be around in the coming years. 

It appears SG is just swallowing more and more of the contracts, FAS is on their last leg, and regionals are coming and going through a revolving door. Any thoughts?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

What are the odds that SG will suck up FAS when their company's value becomes nothing?

Or will they just watch them implode and then snag their customer base?


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> What are the odds that SG will suck up FAS when their company's value becomes nothing?
> 
> Or will they just watch them implode and then snag their customer base?


 
Wish SG would crash and burn! Them to be one of the big problem in this industry!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

He who has the cash makes the rules. 

And SG sure has the cash.


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

SG is notorious for double billing, poor treatment of their employees, false billing to the client, illegal bid manipulation to even federal agencies (such as FNMA), not to mention of course the fleecing of their vendor network, and using the naivity of a monority to make them think they are doing well when they are not.

I simply do not know who is working for them. Someone needs to blow the whistle. I know the guild is trying, but honestly I just don't know how to bring them down. Klein would rather pay his lawyers than pay his vendors properly. Its just obscene. And they have convinced some vendors that they are their life support and really a fine company to work for. 

On the FAS front, I think FAS will just remain small and niche. They are owned by a large company, that will not sell them. Their technology is the best in the field. It blows my mind that they could have class action law suits against them, while SG doesn't Just blows my mind.


----------



## Craftworks (Dec 18, 2013)

Hmmm
Well I am going to have to figure a different approach.


----------



## grayghost (Aug 25, 2013)

BPWY said:


> He who has the cash makes the rules.
> 
> And SG sure has the cash.


 
Yeah, all MY cash:whistling2:


----------

